

Show HN: Hacker News Academy — Interactive Mobile Courses for Enterpreneurs - yurylifshits
http://hnacademy.com

======
yurylifshits
Here is what we’ve learned since our start at YC Hacks:

— Best learning comes from fast cycles “challenge-action-feedback”.

— Ideally, each learning cycle should be 30 seconds or less.

— Learning with yes-no questions (tinder-style) is much more powerful that one
can think.

— Existing content is not ready for interactive content. Serious investment in
content is necessary.

— Interactive learning requires depth: ideally, at least 10 examples for each
rule.

— Mobile learning has high potential, especially for role-based training in
the fields like sales, support, horeca, transportation.

HN Academy was a temporary name for our hackathon project. We will rename
soon.

------
siegecraft
Would be nice to have a way to access the courses via desktop web browser w/o
having to disguise my user agent

~~~
yurylifshits
Thanks, this is definitely in our roadmap.

------
33W
Crashes on Chrome on my iPhone 4S, works on Safari on 5C.

~~~
yurylifshits
Thanks! Will fix soon.

We started with mobile web for the speed. But implementing all those
animations in the mobile browser is much harder than in native apps.

